# Need restoration company in Rocky Region



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello, I am looking for a company that does restoration work on the mid 60's GTO's in or around the Jackson Hole area of Wyoming? I can trailer my car a 67 GTO so I can travel some distance. I just do not want to travel more than about 400 miles. So that means I can go to Salt Lake, Boise or areas in Montana and Cheyenne. I have a major rewiring job that needs to take place so any help on a firm that does excellent wiring would work also. thanks for the help guys!


----------

